# Any simple GIF animators out there?



## BigDaveinNJ (Jun 9, 2000)

Can anyone reccomend a simple, easy to use GIF animator? Freeware would be nice. Just something for putting together some simple animations.

Thanks

DAVID


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

"Paintshop Pro 7" from here: http://com-puterworks.com/Free_Downloads.htm
It has "Animationshop 3" included.


----------



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

There is something made by Microsoft about 10 years ago called GIF Animator. Evidently it still works.

http://www.jhepple.com/gif_animator.htm

I'm sure there's something better out there, but it probably costs money... lol.

Animation shop is about $30 by itself, I think.


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

erick295 said:


> Animation shop is about $30 by itself, I think.


Free from the link above


----------



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

xgerryx said:


> Free from the link above


That's interesting... are you sure it's not the trial? I know it's an older version, but it must be cracked or something if you don't need a product key to use it


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

I have been in touch with the site owner who says its legitimate and we are quite welcome to link to it.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

I did Candy's gif mostly with M$ gif maker!


----------



## tamilynn63 (Jul 22, 2004)

YOu get full version for use like 20 times it says now but I used it for a lot more than that before I finally bought it, just being honest and good program for several things. 
If you don't save the file and instead just save your animation after previewing in browser you can use it for ever no doubt.

http://www.blumentals.net/egifan
oh, and the name says it all. Just what you asked for. Easy Gif Animator!


----------



## CTPhil (Jan 5, 2006)

If you're looking for simple, Microsoft GIF Animator is the one. http://www.rocketdownload.com/details/inte/4282.htm. Very easy, totally free, no restrictions. You can't open an already made animated .gif in it, however.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Ulead Gif Animator 2.0

http://www.pricelessware.org/thelist/alp.htm#U

This is a old version that Ulead even had at there site for free years ago.


----------

